Ask HN: What is the easiest and fastest way to make API? - AdeptExpression
======
verdverm
Prisma, Hasura, bubble are some

There are a ton of options for both technical and non, paid and open source.

Try googling "backend as a service" and similar

------
allwynpfr
Nocodeapi.com Not affiliated to them whatsoever. Just know the founder and and
it's a really cool product that will seemingly get the job done

